# 小心得, 大集合!

## EricHsu

各位兔兔用户注意啦, 使用兔兔的过程中你一定积累了不少小心得小经验小技巧吧! 有时你的一句提示, 对一个新手而言可能就有醍醐灌顶之奇效! 为了让大家的兔兔跑得更加欢快, 兄弟姐妹们赶紧把你们的心得技巧都跟帖贡献出来吧  :Smile: 

唯一的要求: 小! 说好了是小技巧/小心得/小经验, 请控制在两三句话以内 (如果实在有很多话要说, 那就开自己的帖子, 写成详细的 Howto 之类的  :Wink:  )

好东西拿出来分享啦! 记得, 随时有心得随时跟帖!

edit:

为方便大家查看使用, 置顶之  :Wink: 

- Eric

----------

## EricHsu

噢, 刚想到一个:

. xfce 4.2 里如何使用 iconbox 而不要 taskbar?

 在 xfce 4.2 里 "运行程序", 启动 xfce4-iconbox

 "杀死" 运行中的 taskbar - 终端里运行 pkill xftaskbar4

 退出系统时, 选择保存会话 (session)! 搞定~

----------

## EricHsu

又想到一个, 昨天 rebuild 内核时的小心得 (纯粹个人意见):

. 内核编译: 编成模块还是编入内核?

 赖以启动系统 (如 ext3支持) 或不可拆卸的硬件 (如声卡/网卡) 的驱动, 一律编入内核. 

 可 "插/拔/加载/移去" 的东西 (如 usb 支持, iptable 模块) 则编成模块

参考链接: Kernel: Compiled-In or Modular?

edit: 删掉显卡驱动编入内核的说法. 由于现在大部分人都用如 ATI, Nvidia 提供的预编译好的驱动模块, 所以, 如果把内核提供的驱动编入内核的话, 反而会使得官方驱动模块无法加载. 我自己用的也是 nvidia 的驱动模块, 当时一时手快, 写多了个显卡, 非常感谢 lanb 的指正 :Smile: 

另外, to lanb: glxgears 只能证明你的机器是否具有 glx 支持了. 不具备测试性能的意义 :Smile:  比如我用了 morph-sources 之后, glxgears 现在只有 400 fps 左右 (之前使用 gentoo-dev-sources 或 nitro-sources 都是 3,000 fps 以上), 但是, 在 quake3 里, 则无论 morph-sources, gentoo-dev-sources 或是 nitro-sources, 都有 125 fps. 说明 glxgears 不足以测试 X 的性能 :Smile: 

----------

## tecehux

前两天重装gentoo时遇到的问题：若dns设置不对的话emacs要等好长时间才会启动。倘若不知道的话真是郁闷得很！所以遇到这种情况就检查一下dns设置吧

----------

## kohno

这儿有些现成的：Gentoo Tips 备忘录 

----------

## MACHINE

 *kohno wrote:*   

> 这儿有些现成的：Gentoo Tips 备忘录 

 

国外有些地方连不上www.linuxsir.org。gentoo官方中文论坛是为全球华人的吧。

----------

## MACHINE

把/tmp和/var/log mount作tmpfs，对硬盘速度不高但内存足够的个人机器或许有帮助。而且不用经常手动清除日志。

如果拥有2G以上内存的电脑，配上4G交换文件，还可以把/usr/tmp mount作tmpfs。编译速度会加快。

----------

## EricHsu

做 stage4 系统备份时, 如下目录里的内容 (目录本身建议备份!) 可以不用备份:

 /dev

 /proc

 /sys

 /tmp

 /var/tmp

即, 在 tar 时, 使用 --exclude=/dev/* --exclude=/proc/* 这样的参数.

另, /var/tmp 里面的内容可以定期清空, 都是一些 portage 使用的临时文件而已, 清空了对系统没有任何影响.

----------

## EricHsu

在升级了内核之后, 你也许想清除掉旧版本的内核源码, 在 emerge -C 之前, 请先进入到旧版本的内核源码的目录里, 运行 make mrproper 以清除掉在编译内核时产生的未被 portage 记录的文件, 然后再 emerge -C 该版本的内核源码, 这样就可以把它彻底清除干净. 

这时还可以 mount /boot, 把 /boot 下相应的旧版本的内核也删去 - 

!!! 注意 !!! - 在清除旧版本内核前请确认当前新版本的内核工作正常 (或者至少保留一个工作正常的内核!)

另外, 清除掉旧版本的内核源码之后, 其相应的在 /lib/modules 下以内核版本命名的模块目录也可以删除.

----------

## Hauser

Here's how I backup my system:Original post at Gentoo Taiwan Forum.

大家都知道要做資料備份及設定檔的備份。但有沒有想過做整個系統的備份呢？例如自己不小心rm -rf或是chmod -R 777敲得太快後面打了/ 之後還沒來得及打目錄就按了Enter；系統被入侵；斷電導致整個硬碟完蛋；又或是系統被自己莫名其妙地搞壞了最終都不懂怎麼修復等等。這時候似乎只有重裝了，但Gentoo重裝可不是一件輕鬆的事喔！如果你做了整個系統的備份就不用怕了！Windows裡有Ghost，linux下有Partimage和Mondorescue，但始終我還是覺得unix常見的工具反而是最具靈活性的。 

 用LiveCD或Knoppix開機，並將根分區掛好：/mnt/gentoo。如果你的/boot，/usr用的是獨立的分區或硬碟，你必須把它們分別掛到/mnt/gentoo/boot ，/mnt/gentoo/usr等目錄裡。然後： 

```
# cd /mnt/gentoo 

# tar -cz --exclude-from /mnt/gentoo/root/exclude-list -pivO * | split -a 1 -b 700m - /path/to/mybackup.tar.gz-
```

這樣會產生好幾個包mybackup.tar.gz-a， mybackup.tar.gz-b等等，每個最大700m（方便燒碟）。exclude-list可以事先寫好，類似這樣：

usr/portage/distfiles 

 var/tmp/portage 

 home/yourusername/music 

 home/yourusername/video

並放到你的gentoo分區的/root裡。 

注意存放備份包的地方要有足夠的空間，如果在不同的分區，事先要掛好。 

還原的時候，先要在有關的分區上重建檔案系統，並象以上所說的那樣掛載好，然後： 

```
# cd /mnt/gentoo 

# cat /path/to/mybackup.tar.gz-* | tar xzvpf -
```

為什麼要用LiveCD啟動呢？這是因為運行中的系統並非靜態，不應該簡單地去tar根目錄；有的程序如partimage甚至要求卸載備份的分區。當然也有可以在運行中的系統做完全備份的程序啦，Mondorescue就是一個例子；這些程序都頗為複雜，不過有興趣的朋友可以自己試試。 

我自己有個分區裝了個後備系統。這樣每當其他系統出了問題，我不至於沒機子用。這個後備系統我平時很少用，更不會去瞎調；但我機子的grub是從這裡裝的，備份或搶修其他分區也是在這裡做的。這個後備系統本來是Knoppix的硬碟安裝（因為現在Knoppix硬碟安裝實在是太容易了），不過我已經把它換成了gentoo了（已經有了備份就什麼都不用怕了）！

----------

## akar

系統備份腳本：

本來是想在系統內核編成支持 reiser4後，再把整個系統搬到新的reiser4分區上，結果reiser4支持有問題而放棄了，反而這系統備份腳本就出來了：

原本的英文腳本在這裏：

發在LinuxSir上，在：這裏

腳本下載 （中文 utf-8編碼）

大家指教一下。

----------

## lanb

 *EricHsu wrote:*   

> 又想到一个, 昨天 rebuild 内核时的小心得 (纯粹个人意见):
> 
> . 内核编译: 编成模块还是编入内核?
> 
>  赖以启动系统 (如 ext3支持) 或不可拆卸的硬件 (如显卡/声卡/网卡) 的驱动, 一律编入内核. 
> ...

 

这个不是特别正确的!我的i855的主板,intel extrme的显卡,你试试看把i830编译近kernel和编译成module有什么区别?我的glxgear差了有600!!!

----------

## EricHsu

 *lanb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 这个不是特别正确的!我的i855的主板,intel extrme的显卡,你试试看把i830编译近kernel和编译成module有什么区别?我的glxgear差了有600!!!

 

已更正, 请看原贴 :Smile: 

----------

## lanb

我也怀疑glxgear的准确性,但是有时候说编成模块一定好,有点太绝对,当然,有一些东西,比如IDE的驱动是应该直接编译进kernel里面!

----------

## EricHsu

. ext2: 拯救被删的文件

昨晚删掉一部电影, gf 听我简介后说她想看, 于是以如下步骤恢复之:

 第一时间将要拯救的 ext2 分区 (比如我的是挂到 /mnt/entertain 的 /dev/hda9) 挂载为只读模式:

```

# umount /mnt/entertain

# mount /dev/hda9 /mnt/entertain -o ro

```

 运行 debugfs 里的 lsdel 获取最近被删的文件列表 (lsdel 命令运行会需要一点时间, 请耐心等等):

```

# debugfs /dev/hda9

debugfs 1.35 (28-Feb-2004)

debugfs: lsdel

```

 根据 lsdel 给出的列表中的时间, 想想自己是在什么时候删的, 这样可以找到相应的被删文件的 inode, 例如我是在昨晚 (01 月 22 日) 8 点多删的那个电影, 于是在 lsdel 列表里找到对应的这几个记录:

```

311298   1000 100644   1136    1/   1 Sat Jan 22 20:24:50 2005

311299   1000 100644     62    1/   1 Sat Jan 22 20:24:51 2005

311300   1000 100644 730628096 178552/178552 Sat Jan 22 20:24:51 2005

311297   1000  40755      0    1/   1 Sat Jan 22 20:24:52 2005

```

 使用 dump 命令恢复数据到另一分区. 很明显, 这几项记录就是被我删掉的那个电影 (包括它的文件夹, 它的两个文本信息文件, 它自己 (第三行, 大小为 730628096 那个)). 我只需要电影本身, 于是查到它的 inode 值 (第一列) 为 311300, 接着在 debugfs 的提示符里使用 dump 命令将它拯救到另一个分区里 (比如我的 /mnt/share/dump)

```

# debugfs /dev/hda9

debugfs 1.35 (28-Feb-2004)

debugfs: lsdel

debugfs: dump <311300> /mnt/share/dump/movie.avi

```

留心括起 inode 值 311300 的那俩尖括号 <>, 这是必须的, 否则 debugfs 会告诉你找不到文件.

 重复 dump <inode_number> /path/to/file 命令一个个恢复你还想拯救的文件

参考: Deleted files recovery howto

----------

## EricHsu

以下小心得整理自 linuxsir.org 的 Gentoo Tips 备忘录, 非常感谢原帖的每一个作者!  :Very Happy: 

另外, 有些 tips 我没试过也无法一一验证, 因此也无法保证其准确性/时效性, 如果你发现有问题的地方, 请一定回帖告知以便订正, 非常感谢!  :Very Happy: 

 maxzhongcn:

 一个小巧的 X 截屏工具

```

emerge scrot

```

使用很简单：

```

scrot -d 5 -q 100 -t 40 ~/screenshot.png

```

上面的意思是5秒钟后截取屏幕到 ~/screenshot.png ,图形质量 100，同时生成 40% 缩略图。

 实现 Boot Progress Bar 的最简单方法。

配置好了 Framebuffer，还想要一个漂亮的 Progress bar 吗？如果不想自己制作 progress bar，那么只要有一张 Gentoo LiveCD，你就可以最快地实现 progress bar：

挂上你的 livecd

```

cd /mnt/cdrom/isolinux

cp initrd.1024 /boot

```

修改 grub.conf 如下：

```

# For booting Gentoo Linux 1.4 RC4

title Gentoo Linux 1.4 RC4

root (hd0,8)

kernel (hd0,6)/vmlinuz-2.6.3-rc2-gentoo ro video=vesa:1024x768@80 vga=0x317 splash=silent

initrd (hd0,6)/initrd.1024  // 加上这一行

```

重启后你就会看到与 LiveCD 启动时看到的一样的 progress bar 了 

 选择不同的 wm 启动 X：

建立 ~/.xinitrc 脚本如下：

```

#!/bin/bash

#

# .xsession/.xinitrc

#

# choose a window manager

#

# 这里可以设置一些环境变量：

export LANG=en_US

export LC_CTYPE=zh_CN

export XMODIFIERS="@im=fcitx"

defaultwm=kde  # 指定如果没有提供启动 wm 参数，默认为启动 KDE。

windowmgr=${1:-$defaultwm}

#根据参数不同启动不同的 wm

case ${windowmgr} in

kde|kwm|kdestart)

WINDOWMANAGER=startkde

;;

flux|fluxbox)

WINDOWMANAGER=fluxbox

exec spaceclock &  # 这里我加入了两个程序随 fluxbox 启动

exec xidesk &

;;

gnome)

WINDOWMANAGER=gnome-session

;;

xfce4|xfce)

WINDOWMANAGER=startxfce4

;;

*) WINDOWMANAGER=windowmgr

esac

exec xpad &  # 在启动 wm 之前可以放进一些喜欢的程序随 wm 启动

exec fcitx &

exec gkrellm2 &

exec $WINDOWMANAGER

```

启动的时候键入：

```

startx   # 启动 kde 

startx flux # 启动 fluxbox

startx xfce # 启动 xfce4

startx gnome # 启动 gnome2

```

 你是否遇到过在输入密码的时候打错了字，结果只能回车再来一遍？其实没必要，当你注意到打错了密码，只要键入 CTRL+u 然后再重新输入就行了，CTRL+u 可以清除你输入的字符，对大多数 Unix/Linux 系统都有效。

 sd44:

 曾为在Gentoo卸载软件的依赖关系烦恼过～后来发现了

```

qpkg -q package -I

```

查询已安装软件中依赖于package的包

然后再emerge unmerge 这几个包就成了

 python-updater(/usr/sbin)

liberperl-rebuilder(在/usr/portage/dev-lang/perl/files）

要善用啊，昨天用后者的时候发现一些perl包都没更新并且是归属于perl 5.8.0

在python升级后不运行python-updater，是滋生BUG的温床 ^_^～

抛砖引玉！！

 阿罗:

使用kernel-2.6以上，如果普通用户在X中不能登陆terminal：

```

root# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

选择Device Drivers --> Character Device -->Unix98 PTY suppurt

选择File Systems --> Pseudo filesSystems --> /dev/pts file system for Unix98 PTYs

#make

#mount /boot

#cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.3-r3 (just an example)

```

大概2/3分钟即可搞定。

 meteo

我来一个吧，在gentoo的控制台下，键盘上的windows键和菜单键有特殊的用途

菜单键可以用来迅速转到Xwindow，

windows键可以用来在控制台之间进行切换，左边的windows键是由大到小，右边是由小到大，如果是第一个控制台，按左边的windows键效果和按Ctrl+Alt+F12相同

不过用windows键切换控制台的时候，如果切换到了Xwindow下，就切换不了了，我想是因为窗口管理器截获了键盘输入的原因

 lucida

这个是需要配置的，在这里

vi /etc/rc.conf

```

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

```

 Hauser:

 将man和info转存为文字档：

```

$ man df |col -b >df-man.txt

$ info df -o df-info.txt -s

```

用个editor打开df-man.txt和df-info.txt看看！

 查看系统信息

```

$ cat /proc/cpuinfo (CPU信息)

$ cat /proc/interrupts (中断)

$ cat /proc/ioports (IO端口)

$ cat /proc/meminfo (内存)

$ cat /proc/partitions (分区)

$ cat /proc/pci (PCI设备)

$ cat /proc/swaps (swap分区)

$ cat /proc/version (相当于 '$ uname -r')

```

 经常换kernel？如果想确保/usr/src/linux总是指向运行中的kernel，可以在/etc/conf.d/local.start里加上这两行：

```

rm /usr/src/linux

ln -s /usr/src/linux-$(uname -r) /usr/src/linux

```

 假设我挂载了一个分区：

```

$ mount /unix/freebsd

$ mount

/dev/hda12 on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime,notail)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /sys type sysfs (rw)

none on /dev type devfs (rw)

none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)

/dev/hda4 on /unix/freebsd type ufs (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,ufstype=44bsd)

```

后来想卸载：

```

$ umount /unix/freebsd

umount: /unix/freebsd: device is busy

```

相信很多人都遇到过类似的情况吧。这时候可以：

```

$ fuser -kivm /unix/freebsd/

USER PID ACCESS COMMAND

/unix/freebsd/ lt 25015 f.... kdeinit

Kill process 25015 ? (y/n) y

```

或者：

```

$ fuser -kivm /dev/hda4

USER PID ACCESS COMMAND

/dev/hda4 lt 2510 f.... kdeinit

Kill process 2510 ? (y/n) y

```

然后就应该可以卸载了。

 忘了root密码怎么办:

1.进入单用户模式:

进入grub选单后，选了gentoo那项后按'e'(如果你为grub设置了密码，先按'p'，并输入密码)。然后选kernel那行再按'e'进行编辑；在最后面加入'single'一词, 回车后按'b'启动。进入系统后你会看到root的提示符，然后:

```

#passwd

```

重新设置root的密码。

2.用liveCD启动

挂载gentoo的根分区:

```

#mount /dev/hdaX /mnt/gentoo

```

编辑/etc/passwd文件:

```

#nano -w /mnt/gentoo/etc/passwd

```

修改该root那行:

```

root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash

```

把第一个和第二个':'之间的x删了:

```

root::0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash

```

卸载分区:

```

#umount /mnt/gentoo

#reboot

```

取出liveCD并正常启动后，以root的身份登入，系统不会问你要密码的，然后当然是:

```

#passwd

```

```

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 37 config files in /etc need updating.

 * IMPORTANT: 5 config files in /usr/kde/3.2/share/config need updating.

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.

```

象这样的信息相信大家都见过了吧。要update这些config文件，可以用etc-update，不过我这儿想介绍一个类似的工具，dispatch-conf。这是我的配置档/etc/dispatch-conf.conf：

```

#

# dispatch-conf.conf

#

# Directory to archive replaced configs

archive-dir=/etc/config-archive

# Use rcs for storing files in the archive directory?

# (yes or no)

use-rcs=yes

# Diff for display

diff="diff -Nau %s %s"

# Pager for diff display

pager="less --no-init --QUIT-AT-EOF"

# Automerge files comprising only CVS interpolations (e.g. Header or Id)

# (yes or no)

replace-cvs=yes

# Automerge files comprising only whitespace and/or comments

# (yes or no)

replace-wscomments=yes

# Automerge files that the user hasn't modified

# (yes or no)

replace-unmodified=yes

```

如果要使用rcs，首先要：

```

# emerge rcs

```

当然还要：

```

# mkdir /etc/config-archive

```

用dispatch-conf来更新config文件很简单，运行：

```

# dispatch-conf

```

首先dispatch-conf会将要update的config文件在/etc/config-archive里做个备份，然后会一个个显示需要处理的文件。你会看到文件里(look-merge)有些行前面有+或-的符号(diff的显示)，这代表automerge会将这些行加入或删减 (按空格键翻页，如果文件太长，按‘q’退出)，你会看到类似这样的信息：

```

>> (1 of 33) -- /etc/DIR_COLORS

>> q quit, h help, n next, e edit-new, z zap-new, u use-new

   m merge, t toggle-merge, l look-merge:

```

如果按m进行merge，你会看到/etc/DIR_COLORS和/etc/._cfg0000_DIR_COLORS并列出现，旧的在左边，新的在右边。

然后可以按以下的命令进行merge：

```

ed:     Edit then use both versions, each decorated with a header.

eb:     Edit then use both versions.

el:     Edit then use the left version.

er:     Edit then use the right version.

e:      Edit a new version.

l:      Use the left version.

r:      Use the right version.

s:      Silently include common lines.

v:      Verbosely include common lines.

q:      Quit.

```

完成后，会显示新的将会变更的内容；按’q‘退出，然后按e(edit-new)做最后的编辑。接着就可以按’u‘启用新的文件了(/etc/._cfg0000_DIR_COLORS当然会给删掉了)。

以上是人手作merge的一个例子，实际上很多文件都可以直接按’u‘采用新版，尤其是/etc/init.d/里的那些脚本及一些你从不会去改的文件(以上的/etc/DIR_COLORS便是一例)。Gentoo特有的东西，象make.conf这样的，最好是人手merge一下；象fstab这样的标准linux配置文件则可以直接zap-new，即删了._cfg0000_fstab然后继续。

PS 以上有些步骤与etc-update雷同，至于用哪个工具，使用者自己决定吧。

 home_king:

 延迟截图：

```

sleep 5 && import -quality 90 myimage.jpg

```

相比scrot，import的好处在于它可以进行交互region截图。

很多时候在终端里执行import后，都会立即进行region截图，但这样灵活性不够，因为可能屏幕要截图的区域被终端的窗口覆盖了。用sleep进行自定义的延时，可以调整桌面后进行截图，质量90的jpeg体积小效果好。

 相信大家以前肯定有遇过这样一种情况，在普通用户下，su为根用户执行X程序时出现错误，比如说安装内核时make gconfig。

gentoo官方手册曾经提及过sux，这种解决方案很不安全，因为它不是pam-aware，而且现在也没有必要了。

现在pam_xauth模块帮我们安全地实现了这点。

注意到这个session模块栈的optional条目：

```

session    optional     /lib/security/pam_xauth.so

```

比如说，直接su - xpdf即可。

----------

## feilfly

我现在刚接触xfce4，它自带的terminal好像不支持中文，应如何设置呢？

----------

## EricHsu

 *feilfly wrote:*   

> 我现在刚接触xfce4，它自带的terminal好像不支持中文，应如何设置呢？

 

咦? 支持吧, 我记得只是它的界面还是英文而已, 而在显示中文 (中文文件/目录/编辑中文内容) 时和 gnome-terminal 没什么差别噢.

----------

## bookstack

你可以试试urxvt, supports utf8 encoding.

----------

## EricHsu

响应 Fleta 的要求, 把下面内容搜集到这里 :Smile: 

以后大家发现哪里有好的小心得小技巧或者你觉得值得收集得东东, 都可以自己回复到这个帖子里噢  :Wink: 

 *akar wrote:*   

> 如果要修改ebuild的話，　lucida有一系列教程：
> 
> [转] gentoo ebuild FUQ   --lucida 

 

----------

## ts

建议把这个帖子设为 sticky 。 :Very Happy: 

----------

## akar

　　買了新ＰＣ，Ｄell　４７００c，配置了１ＧＢ內存，但由於散熱不好，就所以就在這頭疼。於是找來以下的方法： http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Speeding_up_portage_with_tmpfs

　　原理：　用內存虚擬硬盘，來暫存編譯時的臨時文件。

好處:

1. 快；

2. 硬盘少轉幾圈，熱量減少些（環保，保謢地球　－－就看你有沒有看到這個帖了  :Cool:  ）；

使用：

0. 把下面的腳本於在/usr/bin/temerge;

1. chmod u+x temerge;

2. 以前用emerge 的，現在全用 temerge;

```

#!/bin/bash

MEMSIZE=850M

mounted=false

 

. /sbin/functions.sh

 

mounttmpfs() {

     mount -t tmpfs tmpfs -o size=$MEMSIZE /var/tmp/portage

     mounted="true"

}

compile() {

     ebegin "emerging ${*}"

          emerge ${*}

     eend $?

}

unmount() {

     ebegin "unmounting tmpfs"

          umount -f /var/tmp/portage

     eend $?

}

ebegin "Mounting $MEMSIZE of memory to /var/tmp/portage"

if [ -z "$(mount | grep /var/tmp/portage)" ]

then

     mounttmpfs

else

     eerror "tmpfs already mounted!"

     exit 0

fi

eend $?

compile ${*}

 

if [ -n "$mounted" ]

then

     unmount

fi
```

----------

## Zer4tul

帮楼上的补充一句，这个东西比较耗内存，所以只建议大内存用户（>=1G）使用。1G以下的有点玄

----------

## EricHsu

* 如何检查硬盘里的坏块

1. umount 你要检查的分区

2. 看看这个分区所用文件系统的块大小 (block size)

- reiserfs:

```

# debugreiserfs /dev/[分区] | grep 'Blocksize'

debugreiserfs 3.6.19 (2003 www.namesys.com)

Blocksize: 4096

```

- ext2/ext3:

```

# dumpe2fs /dev/[分区] | grep 'Block size'

dumpe2fs 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)

Block size:               1024

```

3. 检查分区上有没有坏块:

```

# badblocks -b [之前得到的 block size 值] /dev/[设备] -o badblocks.log

```

这将把检查到的坏块记录到 badblocks.log 文件中  :Smile: 

----------

## fcicq

核心编译中：

Kernel debugging 偶推荐选上里面的sysrq,搜索一下就知道做什么用,死机帮手

具体用法看看sys/Documentation/sysrq.txt

最简短的一句话：死机了，按Alt+sysrq+S,U,B就能重启动,还能保全数据。

----------

## EricHsu

 *fcicq wrote:*   

> 核心编译中：
> 
> Kernel debugging 偶推荐选上里面的sysrq,搜索一下就知道做什么用,死机帮手
> 
> 具体用法看看sys/Documentation/sysrq.txt
> ...

 

cOoL! 俺要的就是这个  :Smile:  用一些 bleeding edge 的软件不时会弄死俺的兔兔, reiser4 文件系统又让我不时地 corruption 一下, 需要这个!

----------

## fcicq

最好大家都装个sudo,配好了很厉害。

----------

## lisir

如果是想使用Gentoo的media-sound/alsa-driver包安装声卡驱动，在make.conf中指定声卡变量ALSA_CARDS时需要知道自己的声卡名，用lspci并不一定准确，可以先不指定ALSA_CARDS，安装alsa-driver和alsa-utils后用alsaconf配置时看一下可以选择的声卡驱动，它就是可以用在ALSA_CARDS的值。指定ALSA_CARDS后再卸载重装alsa-driver就可以了。

----------

## ecctao

bushi ba !

zhongwen huifu buliao ?

----------

## qount

这个帖子好,本来gen2中文的资料就少

----------

## gmfnt

在console下，通过左右win键转换F1-F6窗口。

```
 vim /etc/conf.d/keymaps

接着

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"
```

----------

## anrs

If you can't make sure which drivers should be include when compile kernel,

you can post your "lspci -n" outputs to http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

and then, there are some useful informations of your device drivers.

----------

## l00106600

注意设置root的密码，否则内核编译完了重启进不去

----------

## QTTg

我是新来的！很多东西都不是很了解来，看了你们发的贴很有用，谢谢各位TT们

----------

## QTTg

谢谢咯~太有用了~

----------

## mattia197

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## wenguiGwok

gentoo环境变量的语言都是en_US.utf8

用vlc播放视频，中文字幕一直乱码（无论调整字体或者编码）

最后把$LANG设为中文即解决（vlc界面也会变成中文）

```
LANG=zh_CN.utf8  vlc <name_of_the_video>
```

----------

